# another pheasant



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Bagged this hen pheasant with my top shot and single 1745. Best tubes for m 8 hexnuts for sure


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like one pheasant that definitely wasn't going to get away. Nice shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good hunting ... that should be very tasty.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like a good headshot! What was your distance? Thanx for pic


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good hunting ... that should be very tasty.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Destined for the hawk this one. Soon her season will be over and she will be fed up to moult out through the summer so everything is being saved as she goes through a lot of food ha


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> Looks like a good headshot! What was your distance? Thanx for pic


Was a close one this. 4m maybe. Was tucked up tight


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful shot nice job!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shot! I also love those single tubes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

youcanthide said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Good hunting ... that should be very tasty.
> ...


Hmmmm .... So you are sitting there eating hot dogs and bologna sandwiches, while your hawk is dining on prime pheasant. Does anybody else see something wrong with this picture???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Aha I'm afraid the hawk comes first, not only has she got the pheasants. Also the rabbits, squirrels and partridge lol

I've had my fill for this season though. Got plenty of pigeons from the shotguns saved so I will be having them so its not all bad


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a good headshot! What was your distance? Thanx for pic
> ...


Wow, Where I live getting to within 30-40yds is a chore !

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Apparently in Great Britain, night hunting with a light is legal.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Apparently in Great Britain, night hunting with a light is legal.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


There's certain conditions to this but in general yes. Most dont use lights for roosting birds however. They use the birds silhouette against the moon and clouds to shoot the bird. Less chance of scaring them away then


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Deadly topshot


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Charles said:


> Apparently in Great Britain, night hunting with a light is legal.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


In New Mexico you can hunt jackrabbits, skunks, feral hogs (not peccaries / javelinas !!!), coyotes, and a number of other critters just about any way you want, including night with light. But... if you aren't on private land there is a $15 'artificial light use for hunting' permit required. If you're a resident you don't need a hunting license to hunt any of those animals, but non-residents do need a general license even for hunting non-game animals.

But... if it is an area where it is likely for there to be big game or livestock, the use of spotlights or other artificial lights is prohibited if you are carrying a firearm capable of killing big game or livestock.

In the southern part of the state, most of the land is BLM land, so is open to the public and available for hunting even if it is open range for cattle, but you do need that artificial light permit.

Lights are not permitted for most game animals (the above aren't considered game animals) but some can be hunted at night under natural light. Some game animals like raccoons can be hunted at night with artificial light as long as the light is not cast from a vehicle but is worn on the body or handheld.

Last I knew Texas is less restrictive (and less confusing) than New Mexico about use of lights in night hunting. Some other states allow it too.

In South Dakota it's really common for ranchers to drive around their land at night, spotlighting, with sons in the bed of the pickup with shotguns to get jackrabbits.


----------

